# So before I go for my idxa body scan, guess the body fat %, prize for closest!



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Im going for 24.5% cos I'm a fat fecker lol

ill also be having the full muscle analysis done... I'll add details to my log


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

23.4%...what will I win?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Man Like What said:


> View attachment 168650
> 
> 
> View attachment 168651
> ...


First pic Dun!! Second pic Dun!!!! Third pic Daaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

25%


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

21 ish


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

24.1


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

22.8%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

23.7%


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

23.8%


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

22.6%


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

26.4


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

27.6


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

25.2%


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

7% - Looking shredded brah


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

24%


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

21.7


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

21.6243%


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

21.2538 :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

29%


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Has to be knocking 30% surely


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

About 32%


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

23.9%


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

yellow flag


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Scan done around 24.1, will get exact figure and let you know @TommyBananas, @MissMartinez, @Prince Adam


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

30% easy


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Prince Adam if you send me an adress I'll send you some bcaa tablets from my protein

It was 24.1 on the dot

To all those who suggested 30%+ there's no tongue out smiley from my iPhone


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

25.5


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

24.1


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 24.1


Good guess but competition was closed a bit back lol


----------

